# Classical Film Cliches and Tropes ?



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 11, 2022)

Hi!

Just curious what the Silver Screen movie cliches you can think of are? Ideally with a piece of film music that best exemplifies it.
Like Detective/Sherlock... Vampires/Dracula... Sci-Fi Horror or Drama/War etc... Classical slightly-cheesy Romance etc

I'm not too familiar with film score classics but want to write an album that pays tribute to all those haha...

Thanks!


----------



## ed buller (Oct 11, 2022)

There are some tropes that really apply on to Film Music. The Sci-Fi Chord progression being one. But most are Classical tropes re-purposed. Check out Steiner's King Kong and Franz Waxman's Bride of frankenstien

best

e


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 11, 2022)

In France, every TV program :
- featuring the slighest english culture/topic has “London Calling” in the background,
- showing luxury, jetset, etc has “Lujon” in the background,
- showing the US countryside has “Born in the USA” in the background.

I guess that the musical editor is a bot from 1992.


----------



## Axl (Oct 11, 2022)

ever seen a scene set in France that doesn't start with an accordion? 😅


----------



## PedroPH (Oct 11, 2022)

Just the other day I learned about the Dies Irae melody in the following video (in Spanish):



It's a melody of the Middle Ages that was used in Requiem masses, in the Dies Irae, and so is associated with death and bad things. It seems it has been used to death (pun intended) in film.


----------



## olvra (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Nico (Oct 11, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> In France, every TV program :
> - featuring the slighest english culture/topic has “London Calling” in the background,
> - showing luxury, jetset, etc has “Lujon” in the background,
> - showing the US countryside has “Born in the USA” in the background.
> ...


and Camille Saint-Saëns - Aquarium for anything related to the idea of "Golden Age" (of Cinema/Hollywood, Painting or other fields...) :D



also Double Bass + bongos + muted brass for heist scenes à la Ocean's 11


----------



## wsimpson (Dec 5, 2022)

PedroPH said:


> Just the other day I learned about the Dies Irae melody in the following video (in Spanish):
> 
> 
> 
> It's a melody of the Middle Ages that was used in Requiem masses, in the Dies Irae, and so is associated with death and bad things. It seems it has been used to death (pun intended) in film.



Haha, I snuck Dies Irae into a score for a 48 Hour Horror project a few months ago and so far, no one has mentioned it to me yet.


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 5, 2022)

Not musical, but one of the bigest movie cliches is feedback before any one talks into a microphone..


----------



## wsimpson (Dec 5, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Not musical, but one of the bigest movie cliches is feedback before any one talks into a microphone..


Also not musical. but apparently every car and truck that comes to a stop in movies needs a brake job.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 6, 2022)

More is more!


----------



## Henu (Dec 6, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Vampires/Dracula


Anything from James Bernard.


----------



## TWY (Dec 6, 2022)

Kinda depends on what you're trying to achieve. Are you all out to laugh at the tropes, or pay tribute to them while admitting the tropes?


----------

